# #7 for 2016



## sawtooth (Dec 5, 2016)

My abs, or the place where they are supposed to be, is still sore from the day before. But I dug out the open shot and decide to climb in it again. That thing is a workout for out-of-shape people. I went to the same tree as the day before, hoping that I hadn't made too much commotion in there. My hunting partner was late, so I texted him the directions to his stand and left for my own stand. I got in the stand early, like 3:15, cause the weather was cooling off and I was expecting them to move early. I was wrong though, It was well into the afternoon before I saw anything. But when it rained, it poured, all of a sudden I had deer everywhere. A lot of little ones, running around and horseplaying everywhere. Four of them, I think, and one of them might not make it. I was waiting as long as I could to see what else might show up before I shot at a yearling. The recent wind and rain had knocked a bunch of acorns to the ground and these deer were cashing in on it. Then I heard it- That cautious two step, stop. two step, stop. I thought to myself, "yep, here comes mama". She finally got in range and began to feed just at last light. I found my spot, low on the chest and then drew and turned it loose. I almost shot under her- and that don't happen a lot. She must be like me and don't pay attention good. Anyway, when the arrow hit she ran head first into a big oak tree, bounced off of that, and ran another few yards before falling down. I shot her with a single bevel grizzly head and even though it centered her heart, the blood trail wasn't that great. Just a FYI. I watched her fall though, so that worked out. Thank you Lord. Deer #7. 
Big Jim Buffalo Longbow
Cedar arrow from Wapiti
Grizzly Broadhead


That guy in the picture was at the processor the same time as me. He wanted to get his picture taken with me, so I said ok. I think he makes bows or something, I don't know. It was an afternoon hunt to remember. D.


----------



## jekilpat (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats on another fine hunt, even though you tried hard to miss that one! Ha.  And in keeping with the fun, you look like you could be his kid - squatted down next to that giant of a bowyer.


----------



## EJC (Dec 5, 2016)

Man you inspire me, there's some down right killers on this board and your in that group. Congrats on a fine doe, hunt, and story. Just picked up a buffalo bow over on AT myself, fine bow.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 5, 2016)

I was waiting on this one! Congrats on #6&7...


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 5, 2016)

Killers!


----------



## gurn (Dec 5, 2016)

Dendy, congratulations to you and Jim. Some good shootin, love those stories.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 5, 2016)

Way to go on 6 and 7!


----------



## Dr. Dave (Dec 6, 2016)

If that big fella in the picture with you is a decent bowyer you should see if he'll name a bow after you.


----------



## BOFF (Dec 6, 2016)

Great to read your still going strong Dendy!
Glad to read my abs aren't the only ones getting weaker as well, lol.

Congrats on number 7, may there be many more!

Merry Christmas!

God Bless,
David B.


----------



## GrayG (Dec 6, 2016)

Good shootin! I think that feller with you makes duck calls or something.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 6, 2016)

Good job!!! Is that Uncle Si hunting with you..lol


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 6, 2016)

Stack em up. Don't worry about that other fellow. With a pair of scissors you can cut him right out of the picture.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 6, 2016)

Congrats again D man!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 6, 2016)

Well done Dendy!  Same to you Jim!!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2016)

I always enjoy reading about your hunting adventures Dendy, you have a real knack for telling them. Congratulations once again!!


----------



## bowtoater (Dec 31, 2016)

Great hunt thanks for sharing


----------

